# New 595 ultra



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

So i called Chas up today and ordered the 595 ultra. I should be receiving it next week and will post some pics up then, but until then, a little teaser. 
Frame: 595 ultra black
Wheels: handbuilt open pros to a power tap and chris king front
Bar: Deda newton
Stem: Deda newton
Seat: Red Fiziik Aliante
Cages: red serfas carbon
Pedals: Look for now, im going to give them a try. I come from a speedplay background but figured that since i have a look its only right to put look pedals on it. 
Group: Chorus with mavic brakes.
Tape: Some red fiziik
So ill be back in a few days with some pics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

So there not the best, but they should hold you guys over until i can get some better ones. And a ride report soon to follow...hopefully.( i hate rain)
and yea i know i changed basically everything in the first post, but i didnt like the bar stem combo, and couldn't stand the pedals.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

That is pretty rare to get a December 2005 model Look 595 Ultra before they were made!

Sweet ride and great build choices. Only thing I would do is go back to the Newton bars. Those FSA's are heavy and have a funky bend. Since you dig it though- great! 
If your rear brake gets off centered put in the serrated washer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

That bend is actually my favorite ive found. Now if only they made it in aluminum that looked halfway decent. About the rear brake, i acutally like being able to move it around a little to recenter it when i take the wheel out. Oh yea the camera, wasn't mine either, so i need to tell them they are traveling back in time every time they take a photo.


----------

